# EditText mehrere Zeilen - verschiedene Farbe



## PollerJava (22. Jul 2012)

Hi,

ich habe in meinem Android- Programm ein EditTextder 2 Zeilen haben soll. Die erste Zeile soll weiß sein, die zweite blau. 
Kann ich das mit einem EditText machen oder muss ich das anders als unten machen?
Besten Dank!

[XML]
<EditText
       android:layout_width="fill_parent"
       android:layout_height="wrap_content"
       android:text="Wettbewerb: Erste Zeile \nZweite Zeile"
       android:textColor="#fff"
       android:textSize="12px"
       androidadding="20px"
       android:background="@drawable/competition"/>
[/XML]


----------



## schlingel (22. Jul 2012)

Am leichtesten würde es wohl mit zwei verschiedenen EditTexts gehen. Eine Alternative wäre einen Verlauf zu wählen der hart abschneidet zwischen den Farben.


----------



## PollerJava (23. Jul 2012)

schlingel hat gesagt.:


> Am leichtesten würde es wohl mit zwei verschiedenen EditTexts gehen. Eine Alternative wäre einen Verlauf zu wählen der hart abschneidet zwischen den Farben.



Mein Hintergrundbild schaut jetzt so aus: 







Die Frage ist nur wie ich das mit den EditTexten hinbekomme, kann ich mit der Hintergrundgrafik etwas anfangen oder muss ich das anders machen?
Vielen Dank!!


----------



## schlingel (26. Jul 2012)

Denke schon dass du damit etwas anfängst. Teile es vertikal in der Mitte und gib der einen EditView den oberen Teil und der anderen den unteren Teil als Hintergrund.


----------

